# Gemma stopping in to say hi on her 2nd birthday. :)



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Sorry we disappeared for a quite a while. Just dropping in with a few quick pics from today to say all is fine and Gemma is happy and healthy and adorable.  Today is her second birthday! I can't believe she is already 2. Time flies.

Again, I'm sorry for leaving the forums for so long. It's nice to see the pics of all your pups again. I'll have some catching up to do! 

Oh Mom, not dis camera again!









I gots a new bed a couple weeks ago. I wuvs it and I wuvs to hide all my toys in it!









Ok Mom, show da girls how much I has grown up wif dis pritty poze!









And here's a pic that's a few months old, but too cute to not share.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

She is so beautiful! What color is her coat? My friends new chihuahua is a similar color. I was thinking lavendar?


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Kalisee (Jun 1, 2012)

Oh there she is!! So happy you had a little time to stop in and say hello, Caitlin! We missed you guys! Happy Birthday dear Gemma! I can't believe she is two already! Still as beautiful as ever!


----------



## Wicked Pixie (Oct 14, 2011)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEMMA! You grew up into a beautiful young lady, we have missed seeing your pretty face.
Lovely to hear from you Caitlin, hope things are going well for you.
You certainly do have a lot to catch up on, we have now got FIVE Chis lol.


----------



## Lisa T (Sep 3, 2010)

Awww little Gemma, adorable as ever. Happy Birthday sweet girl. Hello to you too Caitlin, nice to hear from you again. xx


----------



## SkyAtBlue (Jul 25, 2010)

Happy birthday Gemma!!

Chiluv04 I'm guessing she is a blue fawn like my Sora. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## debrawade10 (Oct 10, 2013)

Awww, hi there Gemma..Happy 2nd Birthday from all of us girls! You are a beautiful little lady.


----------



## Chiluv04 (Dec 19, 2013)

Happy birthday!


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Wow !!! i'm very surprised to see a post from you !!! Welcome back Caitlin . Are you still in Sweden ? 
Gemma looks as cute as she always did . Happy 2nd Birthday sweet, gorgeous Gemma !!! ccasion7:


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh you've been away for ages,i know people were asking what happened to you.
Happy Birthday Gemma


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

Wow I just got excited to see this thread. I have wondered how y'all are doing. So glad all is well and to see pics of your girl. Happy birthday Gemma


----------



## coco_little_bear (May 30, 2012)

Aww Happy Birthday Gemma! I remember her as a puppy from when I joined the forum back in 2012. She's grown a lot since and still as cute as ever.


----------



## Angel1210 (Mar 14, 2011)

Happy birthday little Gemma! Great to see you again! I have thought about you often!


----------



## jan896 (Dec 9, 2009)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY GEMMA!

Good to see you back here on the forum.... we all missed you!


----------



## doginthedesert (Oct 10, 2011)

Happy birthday Gemma! So nice to see her sweet face again!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Caitlin! I'm so happy you stopped by to post, we've missed you! I cannot believe Gemma is already two. Time flies. Happy Birthday sweet girl! She's just as cute as ever. Is everything going well for you too? 


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Zorana1125 (Oct 24, 2010)

Hiiii Gemma and Caitlin! Where have u 2 been? We missed you! How is everything? When I read the title I was like no way, could it be Gemma???? Happy 2nd birthday gorgeous!! Glad ur back!

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

HAPPY BIRTHDAY, GEMMA!!! You are as gorgeous as ever!!  Caitlin!!! I was so happy to see this post! How are you and sweet Gemma? What have you been up to? You have been so missed!!! So good to hear from you!!  Don't you disappear again for so long.


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Gemma says thank you all for the birthday wishes and we both thank you all for the warm welcome back!

We've all been fine here. Still living in Sweden and not enjoying the current weather, haha. I envy you girls posting Spring pics already! My snow won't be melting until April!

The forums sort of just slipped away from me for a while being busy with other things, then I guess I forgot to come back when things cleared up.  But I figured Gemma's birthday was as good as any time to return and say hi.  I'll definitely try not to disappear for almost a year again! That was far too long and I apologize. I missed you girls and all your sweet pups!


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Oh, and to answer the question about her color, yes, she is blue fawn.


----------



## Jayda (Jun 15, 2012)

Happy Birthday Gemma. I remember you!


----------



## Brodysmom (Jan 8, 2009)

Caitlin, Gemma is beautiful! she turned out so pretty. Awwwww. so good to hear from you again. I hope all is well with you! Fill us in!!


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

Oh gemma how we've missed your pretty face!!! So happy to hear all is well! Happy 2nd bday time sure does fly. I remember when you were first bringing her home!


----------



## Barracuda51 (Oct 7, 2012)

ccasion2: ccasion1: Happy birthday Gemma, you have the sweetest little adrobale face.. What a cutie pie...:love1:


----------



## Chihuahuaobsession (Apr 27, 2013)

Happy 2nd birthday Gemma! You sure are precious, love the first pic!


----------



## pupluv168 (Mar 7, 2012)

Caitlin!! Hi! We've missed you. Gemma grew up, she's a little lady now! Toby was SO happy to see pics of his GF - she holds a spot in his heart even after all this time. Such a princess. It's nice to have you guys back. I'm pretty busy these days, too, so I'm not on as much. But I'm so glad I came on tonight to see this post!! How's Sweden?

And HAPPY 2ND BIRTHDAY GEMMA!!

Sent from Petguide.com App


----------



## Lindsayj (Apr 18, 2012)

Happy birthday Gemma! We've missed you Caitlin!


----------



## teetee (Aug 25, 2011)

OMG I have missed you and Gemma! I don't come on as often, but I sure am glad I did today so I could see this. Happy Birthday, Gemma! Hope all is well in Falun!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Oh Gemma...I have missed seeing your sweet little face..its so good to see you..Belated Birthday hugs....


----------



## LittleGemma (Apr 1, 2012)

Thanks, girls.  We've missed you all too! And Ashley! Gemma has been upset with me for keeping her from her beloved Toby all this time. She was so happy to see he stopped by here to see her!


----------



## AnnHelen (Nov 29, 2010)

Happy Birthday sweetie XOOOOX Baby.


----------



## Teddy76 (Aug 28, 2012)

*Gemma*

Happy Birthday Gemma! Great name my eldest Daughter's name is Gemma



x


----------

